# lian li pc 8 FIR



## waiphyohain1988 (Aug 29, 2012)

LIAN LI PC-8FIR RED Spider Edition Aluminum ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

I would like how you think about this case. Performance / Price reviews are appreciated.


----------



## saikiasunny (Aug 29, 2012)

The mentioned case don't justify the cost. Better get 600t white or storm trooper/stryker. Even the phantom is better than this.


----------



## akky89 (Aug 29, 2012)

waiphyohain1988 said:


> LIAN LI PC-8FIR RED Spider Edition Aluminum ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
> 
> I would like how you think about this case. Performance / Price reviews are appreciated.



you really have many full ATX options at this price point ...
like corsair 600T
cooler master Stryker
cooler master haf 932
Thermal Take Chaser MK
can get cooler master haf x for little extra


----------



## waiphyohain1988 (Aug 29, 2012)

600T looks very cool but also heavy 28 lbs. I can't afford that weight as of now since my job demands me to move residence.
Also it is said 11000Rs. 

Please recommend other viable cases. My original target is TJ08E silverstone, but 9720Rs at primeabgb.
SilverStone Temjin TJ08-E Micro-ATX PC Case
I don't want to spend  174USD for 100US price case.

My requirements are
1. light
2. good cooling
3. 1gpu room
4. easy to install

I will not go for full tower. Mid tower is my max.


----------



## saikiasunny (Aug 29, 2012)

If you want portability, the stryker or trooper is the best option. Even though it is a full tower, carrying the trooper/stryker is more easier than carrying a mid tower.


----------



## waiphyohain1988 (Aug 29, 2012)

Bro. Thanks for your suggestion. 

I am very likely to transfer abroad once in 1, 2 years. Airliners will mince the cash out of me every time I travel . Therefore, any case weighing more than 6kg will not suit me. 

Generally, I should go for SFF cases but I want GPU and coolers and I am getting confused. 

In fact, PC 8 is a bit big in my situation. For me, 4 expansion slots will be enough. 

Silverstone TJ08E size will be best. TJ08E has very good cooling design. Anywhere I can get one with reasonable price? It is 100$ on amazon.com. 

Or similar recommendation.


----------



## saikiasunny (Aug 29, 2012)

Sorry but only primeabgb imports sst cabbys in india.
There is an alternative to it. It is the lian li pc v351b. Its small and very light. Around 3.6kg. It costs less than 6k. Though keep in mind that it only supports microatx and mini itx mobos.

Lian Li PC-V351R Review | techPowerUp

if you go for this, i would suggest you to change the front fans with silverstone ap121s.


----------



## waiphyohain1988 (Aug 29, 2012)

LIAN LI PC-V351B Black Aluminum MicroATX Desktop Computer Case
This one? 

It looks very neat. I will buy this one. Please tell me merit of changing the front fans. stock fans aren't good?


----------



## saikiasunny (Aug 30, 2012)

No they are nice. But the the cabby is a little small and the vents for intakes are small. So having fans which affects a larger area is better.


----------



## waiphyohain1988 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks, Bro. 
I will consider that before I go for OCing. Guess cabby fans are enough at the moment. 

Btw, where shall I buy components? any other viable options than theitwares, primeabgb and flipkart?


----------



## saikiasunny (Aug 30, 2012)

Hardwire.in, golchhait, theitdepot, mdcomputers, deltapage. These are also some nice shops


----------



## waiphyohain1988 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks. I will check them out since my plan buying date is 9 September.
Wish price will drop further during my wait time.


----------



## saikiasunny (Aug 31, 2012)

Best of luck for your purchase.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 1, 2012)

waiphyohain1988 said:


> LIAN LI PC-V351B Black Aluminum MicroATX Desktop Computer Case
> This one?
> 
> It looks very neat. I will buy this one. Please tell me merit of changing the front fans. stock fans aren't good?



Bad chassis to put a high end graphics card.
IMO, you should build an ITX system and buy Bitfenix prodigy.


----------



## saikiasunny (Sep 1, 2012)

The prodigy is a nice cabby but is it available in india? Xtremegrafix doesn't seems to have it. And how many high mid itx boards are present in india? Sff performance builds are really difficult to build in india.


----------

